# 3D Filter fehlt ! Brauche eure Hilfe



## ninigirl (27. Juli 2007)

Hi@all

Brauche dringend den 3D Transform filter für mein Photoshop cs3 und ich weiss das es den auf der CD gibt, nur meine ist total verkratzt. Und im Internet downloaden will ich auch nicht da das ganze dann leider in engllisch ist. Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand die Mühe machen könnte mir diesen Filter von der CD zu schicken ( schnippschnapp@schnappi.de )! Wäre dem jenigen sehr dankbar.

MfG Naddel


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (27. Juli 2007)

Arme Naddel,

Photoshop CS3 ist erst seit einem Monat draußen und da ist schon Deine CD verkratzt.
Dann kannst Du Dich ja gern mal mit dem Adobe-Support in Verbindung setzen; die sind
sicher so kulant und tauschen Dir Deine CD um..

Ansonsten kannst Du Dich auch mal bei denen melden.

Liebe Grüße


[Thread geschlossen]


----------

